# GT Talera ?



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

saved an old frame from the dump, but if it isn't worth keeping, i'll cut it up and practice brazing...

GT Talera. funky u-brake(?) and horizontal (but forward facing) dropouts.
"triple GT triangle" ... "tange MTB PG tubes", cr-mo.

 

thanks.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't kill it, single speed it and use it as a commuter, or something that doesn't mean the end for it!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The fork dropouts face forwards because they have three spots and set screws to adjust the wheelbase and effective fork trail. The stem on that model will be one of the GT Flip-Flops which are easily reversed for a +10 or -10 degree rise angle. This was a GT innovation from before suspension forks were available to allow the rider to adjust how the bike handled for different rides/races. Back then a race weekend had multiple events and MOST riders raced them all on one bike. Typically there was a cross-country race, a downhill race, a hill climb, and then something else like a dual slalom or a log-pull or a trials event. Its not like today where its a noteworthy point in a magazine review of an event when say, Brian Lopes races a CX race or a CC.. back in the day... racers did ALL the diciplines... and that was the way it was for 95% of the attendees. People didn't just show up and race one dicipline like DH or CC except for special events like the Kamikaze downhill. 

That's why there are only a handful of racers who have won more than one type of national/world championships outside of the various gravity-assisted formats of DH, Dual Slalom and 4Cross. There are only two racers to have won world championships in both XC and DH for example (John Tomac and Julianna Furtado) and both are way oldschool riders.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> The fork dropouts face forwards because they have three spots and set screws to adjust the wheelbase and effective fork trail. The stem on that model will be one of the GT Flip-Flops which are easily reversed for a +10 or -10 degree rise angle. This was a GT innovation from before suspension forks were available to allow the rider to adjust how the bike handled for different rides/races. Back then a race weekend had multiple events and MOST riders raced them all on one bike. Typically there was a cross-country race, a downhill race, a hill climb, and then something else like a dual slalom or a log-pull or a trials event. Its not like today where its a noteworthy point in a magazine review of an event when say, Brian Lopes races a CX race or a CC.. back in the day... racers did ALL the diciplines... and that was the way it was for 95% of the attendees. People didn't just show up and race one dicipline like DH or CC except for special events like the Kamikaze downhill.
> 
> That's why there are only a handful of racers who have won more than one type of national/world championships outside of the various gravity-assisted formats of DH, Dual Slalom and 4Cross. There are only two racers to have won world championships in both XC and DH for example (John Tomac and Julianna Furtado) and both are way oldschool riders.


Dee,
Your confused the poster is talking about the rear dropouts being horizontal not the fork dropouts, The Talera was a lower end model with only the Outpost and Outpost Trail models below it. In the early 90's it was 200GS with a 300LX rear derailleur and later Acera. Talera's were even sold with 1.5" tires and high rise stems for comfort. More of a city bike improved trail type bike. Good commuter. 329-349 retail back in the day. I sold hundreds of them back then.

The fork(s) with the horizontal dropouts were the 2x4 and the 3D. 2x4 had four recesses in the horizontal dropout and the 3D had three.

Gotdirt,
What color is the frame?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

gotdirt said:


> saved an old frame from the dump, but if it isn't worth keeping, i'll cut it up and practice brazing...
> 
> GT Talera. funky u-brake(?) and horizontal (but forward facing) dropouts.
> "triple GT triangle" ... "tange MTB PG tubes", cr-mo.
> ...


I have one of those in the basement. I found it in the garbage on the way to work. Absolutely nothing worked on it. The only thing I saved was the frame and fork. Mine has a U-Brake mounted on the seat stay, not chain stay. It only has one set of water botttle braze-ons. I've assembled an entire vintage 7 sp Deore group less wheels. I'll post pics when it's finished.

My advice is to keep it.

Tim


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Was the one inch riser stem with the removable front plate still on it?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

YETIFIED said:


> Was the one inch riser stem with the removable front plate still on it?


The one I found had a 1" quill stem without a bolt on faceplate. Actually, I lied, I kept the stem too. The frame, fork and stem are all going to get powdercoated orange, original color.

Tim


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

CS2 said:


> The one I found had a 1" quill stem without a bolt on faceplate. Actually, I lied, I kept the stem too. The frame, fork and stem are all going to get powdercoated orange, original color.
> 
> Tim


We don't need any liars on this forum thank you Can we see before and after pictures? Is the stem one of the steep 45/50 degree 140-150mm reach?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

YETIFIED said:


> We don't need any liars on this forum thank you Can we see before and after pictures? Is the stem one of the steep 45/50 degree 140-150mm reach?


It's in the basement. I'll try to take a pic and post it tomorrow. When I started to strip the bike, the shifters rusted to the handlebar. I had to hacksaw the handlebar off to get it out of the stem. That was really the only rust on the bike.

The original paint was orange with a black splatter. I found a powder coater with some orange powder in stock right down the street. I really have no idea on how to duplicate the splatter though. I might just leave it orange. I was toying with the idea of flat black and some NOS GT yellow/red decals too. Too many choices.

Tim


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*thanks for the replies*

yep, this one has the ubrake on the seatstays too... frame only though (well, rear brake and seatpost) so no fork/stem.

so it's between this and a trek 820. which one should see the sawzall tomorrow? i need tube scraps!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gotdirt said:


> so it's between this and a trek 820. which one should see the sawzall tomorrow? i need tube scraps!


hack up the 820, and please take pics of its demise


----------



## deanopper (May 31, 2012)

My old mountain bike is a GT 1989 Talera, Pre triple triangle.
I still ride it today. it is rock solid. I have put that bike through hell. it now has a Ritchey head set. and all the components have been switched out. except for the right shifter and handle bars. although they have been cut down.

Awesome frame stil to this day.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

deanopper said:


> Ritchey head stock


cool. Great story. What's a Ritchey head stock?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> cool. Great story. What's a Ritchey head stock?


It's a kind of bull.


----------



## deanopper (May 31, 2012)

Head set. Sorry.


----------

